# Food Safety News - 04/18/2021.... Hepatitis A infections in UK possibly linked to dates



## daveomak.fs (Apr 18, 2021)

*Hepatitis A infections in UK possibly linked to dates*
By Joe Whitworth on Apr 18, 2021 12:03 am Officials in the United Kingdom are investigating close to 30 related Hepatitis A infections with some linked to imported dates. There are 28 people sick in different parts of England since the start of this year, according to Public Health England (PHE). The agency added a number of people reported eating dates with epidemiological studies and... Continue Reading


----------

